
Should you pay to pitch an angel group? What the data says - jmacd
http://startupnorth.ca/2013/03/13/should-you-pay-to-pitch-an-angel-group-what-the-data-says//?__lsa=f3d9-a3c9
======
milanvrekic
Some angel groups have extensive pitch training and coaching programs attached
to them and there I can see some justification for pitch charges but only if
those charges are deducted from a successful raise. If the company does not
raise funds, obviously the coaching failed and it would be wrong to charge
anything.

Unfortunately in most cases in Canada there is no coaching or training of any
kind - just a fee that taxes already cash-strapped entrepreneurs.

------
davidcrow
I have had my say on the broker model
[http://startupnorth.ca/2012/09/26/brokers-smokers-and-
midnig...](http://startupnorth.ca/2012/09/26/brokers-smokers-and-midnight-
tokers/)

Which is different than pay to pitch. Pay to pitch is broken for investment.
It works for PR and attention, I.e., Demo.com, but I hate it to get investor
attention. The closest I've seen is incubator DemoDays, but the interests are
in closer alignment.

